# First time snake user and use of oil/cleaner



## flw (Mar 9, 2011)

I've never used a bore snake and in the "how to use" instructions it makes no mention of putting any oil on the snake before using.

The snake seems dry to me. Shouldn't I put some oil on the snake?

Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I spray cleaning solution down the bore, run the dry boresnake through, oil the rear end of the boresnake, run it through again, and check to see if I've done the job.
If not, repeat.

There certainly must be other methods.

Remember that the boresnake is only a temporary fix. Eventually, you still have to do a real cleaning job with a rod, brushes, and patches.


----------



## zebramochaman (May 6, 2010)

I love bore snakes. I use them after I have done my thing with the patches and bore brushes to make sure that I haven't missed anything. I also will use them at the range if I am shooting more than an average quantity of rounds in a session. The only accessory that i own that I value as much is my UPLULA.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I use BoreSnakes a lot, as they will do a quick cleanup very easily. I spray bore cleaner down my barrel, and then soak the first portion of the BoreSnake up to the copper brushes. I leave the rear portion dry to cleanup the bore as it passes. Cleans up sweet every time.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

*boresnake*

i use boresnakes on all my guns that i shoot a lot and i love them. What i do is I spray some break free on the brass brush part and then a little bit on the cloth part after than and swab the barrel with it. Works great for me.


----------

